# Not shedding properly



## Keeps (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the first time that this has ever happened, my 'gu isn't shedding very well this time around, around her arms, upperback & along her tail it seems that the skin isn't coming off, and just kind of flakes. Other places it's just sticking on, and peeling up. The humidty levels are high, and all of the substrate throughout her whole enclosure is all moist. I've tried soaking her and I've soaked her a few times everyday for the last 2-3 days, and doesn't seem to be helping much. 

What can I do to get the shed off of her, and help her to be start shedding better?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 23, 2012)

what is the humidity actually at?


----------



## Keeps (Feb 28, 2012)

It's at a constant 75-90.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 29, 2012)

soak in tub for 20 mins then take a wet paper towel and try to rubb some of the dead skin off i actually had to sit there for a half hr with almika taking dead skin off with tweezers. makes sure u dont have to tug it should come off easy also use fish oil in his or her food cod liver oil is good it helps with shedding


----------



## AP27 (Feb 29, 2012)

You could also try baby oil. My tegu had some shedding problems a while back and it worked wonders.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 1, 2012)

_If temps and humidity are adequate what are you feeding?_


----------



## Keeps (Mar 6, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _If temps and humidity are adequate what are you feeding?_



She get's greens, scrambled egg, ground turkey, turkey liver, chicken gizzards, chicken kidney, and I get a few quail and rats from my buddy that practices falconry. 

After soaking her a little bit, the stubborn tail shed took awhile but it came off nicely. I gotta go get more fish oil to put in her turkey/egg dishes.


----------



## spark678 (Mar 6, 2012)

what is falconry?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 6, 2012)

_@ Spark falconry is working with birds of prey.

@ Keeps what about fruit and other animal organs besides poultry? How often does she get whole prey vs meaty meals?

The tail usually takes the longest to shed (just a thought) but if she's having issues shedding other areas as well there may be something lacking in her diet. Especially if every thing else is where it should be. _


----------

